# Angel



## Angel (Dec 22, 2010)

Just a few pics of Angel, the hair cut is my doing, such a hack job, lol.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

She looks lovely .... she even looks vocal in the middle picture lol x


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

aww she's pretty. how old is she?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

what generation is she. she is lovely,


----------



## Angel (Dec 22, 2010)

She's turing either ten or eleven this october, I can't remember, we got her when I was like five. And I'm not really sure what you mean by which Generation is she. And thank you, she is very lovely, my little baby :3


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

sorry, generation my lot are 1st generation or F1 as their mums and dads were the cocker and the poodle, 2nd gen or F2 is mum and dad are both F1 so cockapoo to cockapoo. what happend that she had to be rehommed at 5.


----------



## Angel (Dec 22, 2010)

Oh, I meant that I was five when we got her at a puppy. Her dad is a cockapoo her mom is a poodle of some sort.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

i think thats 3rd gen or back crossing.

how is she doing at her age, is she stiff or would you never gess she was as old as she is.


----------



## Angel (Dec 22, 2010)

I don't think you'd guess her age, she runs around a bunch and gets hyper a lot, she's doing really well, we've been having food problems, but other than that, she's doing great.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

what food problems have you had mabe someone on hear has had the same problem and might be able to help.


----------



## Angel (Dec 22, 2010)

She's just been having some digestion issues, they've pretty much stopped, a week before christmas she was vomiting daily. Shes better now though.


----------

